# Hygrophila polysperma



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I don't know of any other plant that is as expressive as Hygrophila polysperma. Just by looking at it, you can tell a lot about tank conditions. Here is a picture of it when growing conditions are really good---lots of light, CO2, and nutrients. This was taken in a 75 gallon tank. The leaves are up to four inches long.


----------

